# My Labrador Mylo



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Mylo is my 4year old Black Labrador. He just perfect, great with other dogs, people, he's loving, goofy and very playful. My boyfriend picked him out when he was 6weeks and he's been the best dog!!


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

:thumbup:
He's gorgeous!
Love the last pic best 
x


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Handsome boy :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2010)

Mylo is one handsome dog! You must be very very proud of him, Thank you for sharing him with us.
DT


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

beautiful boy xxx


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh what lovely pictures of a handsome dog!


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Very handsome chap, he looks ingreat condition:thumbup:


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you all so much, for the kind comments.

Yes, I'm very proud of him. I'm very lucky to have a dog like him.

Sadly he's staying with a family member for a week or so as we are moving out, so we miss him so much.
It horrible not having a dog around, I'm sure you all know that


----------



## tattybabe71 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hes the most handsome dog i have ever seen!!!!! thanks so much for sharing his pics you must be missing him so much ... hope time flies by for you xx


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Awww he's lovely! Hope your with him again soon!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

awww hes a beautiful boy.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

He is a handsome boy. Gorgeous pictures.


----------

